# BEST Vocal Teachers around the world



## mamine (May 15, 2008)

Hello,
I am trying to come up with the list of the best vocal teachers in the world that currently teach. Does anyone know any teachers that made stars or are really good at promoting their students? For example: Melocchi, Mario Del Monaco’s teacher brought up many stars, including Giacomini and Martinucci. Are there any teachers like that nowadays? 
Thank you.


----------

